# What Horse boots for hunting?



## Harri Green (19 January 2015)

I insist on having something on my mares legs as she knocks herself (she's knick makes pleb legs, bless her!). But which kind of boot is best for hunting? Preferably ones which don't cost too much as they'll obviously be filthy muddy.
Should I go with plain brushing boots with strike pads?


----------



## JenHunt (20 January 2015)

One of ours is the same, and we've used the same pair of prolite event boots on him for the last 7 years!! they don't hold the water, they scrub up well with the application of a hosepipe and a brush after hunting, they don't slip or come undone and they have stood up to all sorts of abuse from the little horror!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (20 January 2015)

I have tried all sorts of boots and I find brushing boots are a pain for slipping down at times, the woof wear ones have been the best I've tried so far for fit. I use premier equine event boots on my horses as they are so easy to clean and are nice and protective  They have been sent through hedges and regularly covered in mud and still look smart after a quick hose.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (20 January 2015)

Plain ans simple woof wear brushing boots all round for me, never had a problem with slipping, rubbing cleaning or sores


----------



## Tea Drinker (20 January 2015)

I only use boots on horses who are proven self-absusers! In which case, I use STYLE cross country boots. They don't hold water, are lightweight and are "bullet-proofed" - well, that's how I see them. You can whack them and they don't impact inside the boot on a specific point. The force is spread over the whole surface of the boot.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (20 January 2015)

Another vote for Prolites.


----------



## Harri Green (21 January 2015)

Thanks for the ideas everyone!! Much appreciated x


----------

